# Appealing Potato Slices



## mish (Oct 30, 2005)

*Appealing Potato Slices*







Garnish vegetables or cream soups with potato cutouts. Peel and thinly slice a white potato. Use small holiday cookie or hors de'oeuvre cutters to cut several potato slices into shapes. In a small skillet or saucepan cook slices in a small amount of oil until golden brown and crisp.


----------



## KAYLINDA (Oct 30, 2005)

Isn't that cute!!!!!  I wish I had time to play like that!!!  I would if I would stay off of here!!!  lol  Thanks for the idea Mish!


----------



## mish (Oct 30, 2005)

KAYLINDA said:
			
		

> Isn't that cute!!!!! I wish I had time to play like that!!! I would if I would stay off of here!!! lol Thanks for the idea Mish!


 
 

Bet it would be a pretty dish using yams/sweet potatoes, or puff pastry stars.  Another thought for party bites - top the cooked stars with caviar.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks for this idea mish! Now, I just have to figure out how I'm going to incorporate it into a meal ....


----------



## Piccolina (Nov 1, 2005)

So cute! I remember that one of my high school home-ec teachers had a set of veggie cutters, I've also seen them in restaurant kitchens too, but never in a shop. I'd venture to guess that a small enough cookie cutter could be used with a big enough vegetable in place of actual veggie cutters. What would you use to create these???  (Would you just go "free-hand" on the spuds?)


----------



## mish (Nov 1, 2005)

Not sure what a veggie cutter is... but just cut the raw potato, thinly sliced with a star-shaped cookie cutter and saute or bake, sprinkled with seasonings of choice.  You could almost do this as a fancy potato chip and sprinkle with feta and lemon juice... I have another recipe - will go search my files.

Michael, thank you.  It's more of a garnish thing, to add to veggies etc. - not a main dish.  Thinking it would be interesting floating on borscht.  Food for thought.


----------



## RMS (Nov 6, 2005)

What a cute idea!  I love it!  I'm going to do this for Thanksgiving, make little turkeys!


----------



## mish (Nov 6, 2005)

Thank you RMS.

An appy idea - Saute the potato stars (shapes of choice), drain on paper towels, top potato slices with a mixture of:

crumbled feta cheese 
lemon juice 
lemon zest, finely grated 
olive oil 
any fresh herbs (oregano, parsley etc.), sliced finely 
pepper and salt to taste 
lemon pepper

Put them on a baking/cookie sheet and bake till warm.

Using sweet poatoes is another idea, or sprinkling with a spicy potato chip mixture of seasonings (i.e. chili, garlic, parmesan, etc.).

Oops, wanted to share a cool pic:


----------



## RMS (Nov 6, 2005)

Another great idea!  Thanks!


----------



## mudbug (Nov 6, 2005)

I will have to be a-peeling soon to try this out.


----------



## RMS (Nov 6, 2005)

Good one Mudbug!!!!!


----------



## mish (Nov 6, 2005)

mudbug said:
			
		

> I will have to be a-peeling soon to try this out.


 
Mud, you're such a cutup -- like me


----------

